# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس >  decompile

## mahsa_kb

سلام،
من یک فایل کامپایل شده دلفی دارم (با پسوند exe). چطور می تونم به سورسش دست پیدا کنم؟
برنامه های دکامپایل زیادی رو امتحان کردم ولی هیچ کدوم نتونستند کدها رو کامل نشون بدن!!!

----------


## B-Vedadian

نمیتونی!

دلفی برنامه رو به کد Native تبدیل میکنه، رد مشخصی از این که چه بخشی از حافظه یا Stack مربوط به چه متغیری میشه رو نمیذاره، علاوه بر اون به علت Optimization دستورات یکسان در بخشهای مختلف برنامه فرم کد Native یکسان ندارن. برنامه هایی مثل DeDe از DaFixer هستن که تا حدود زیادی فهم منطق برنامه اصلی رو امکان پذیر می کنن اما خروجی DeCompiler در واقع Decompile شده برنامه نیست! Disassemble شده برنامه است به اضافه کلی اطلاعات مفید از این که احتمالا اشاره گر ها به چه چیزی اشاره می کنند، یا رشته های بکار رفته در برنامه چی بودن.

----------


## miladnoori67

مهسا خانم دیکامپایلر نمیتونه برنامه رو دقیقا به کد اولیه تبدیل کنه.

----------


## Nima NT

البته دیکامپایلرهای دات نت استثناء هستن , چون دقیقا" سورس کد رو استخراج میکنن ( این هم به خود دات نت بر میگرده و دکامپایلر قدرت خاصی نداره )

----------


## GioTiN

امکان گرفتن کدهای دلفی توی Disassemble ها و دکامپایلر ها نیست .
شما میتونی از DeDe و همچنین Delphi Decompiler Lite برای Disassemble کردن فایلتون استفاده کنی ولی در نهایت کدهایی که به شما میده به صورت اسمبلی هست
بای

----------

